# The BMW Concept 8 Series - Official Details & Photos



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've used that kind of felt like material on my racing wheel. It was the CSR Porsche GT3RS wheel. After a while it breaks down also when sweat sticks on it it's a feels weird. I'd advise to just use the leather used in the higher end M sport and M wheels. The problem with doing new things is it's hard to tell what would happen later on but then gets addressed such as peeling of certain plastic sprays. The proven to last forever material is what to use imo. I assume that material is top quality and wouldn't wear for a long time but if anything I said starts to happen it would be too late especially if it happens sooner than expected say a year instead of 7 years.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

The sweat as in.. the sweat build up nasty oil crud type sweat not just wet wise.


----------



## dohc120 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks a lot like the 6 series. I know the history of how the original 8 series was the successor to the original 6 series, and they have never made the two at the same time, so it makes sense that it would look like a redesigned 6., but are they going to stop producing the 6 again since this is coming into production?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I think that is right. The spy photos we'd seen that were supposed to be the 6 Series look an awful lot like the 8 series. It also makes sense that they don't have room for two large coupe/convertibles in the line up.

Tim


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks gorgeous. Can;t wait to see the pricing, C & D predicts a big jump from the 6 series.


----------



## daders (Jul 28, 2011)

I must be getting old, this doesn't really appeal to me like the old 850i did...I think it is the raised rear end, it's very ugh to my eye. The rear and front bumpers conjure up in my mind a painting of a 2017 Honda Accord coupe by Dali.


----------

